# Kyalami Green



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The Audi configurator offers a virtual representation of Kyalami Green which shows this colour to be a deep rich colour very similar to the Lime Green previously applied to a number of pre-facelift cars. There is also a recent you tube video showing a car at a new York motor show where the colour is specifically listed, on the display, as Kyalami Green. The colour looks stunning on that video.






But this weekend some new images have appeared of a Kyalami Green car on display at the Audi Forum Neckarsulm. The colour in these images appears to totally different. It could just be the pictures but the colour appears far less deep, so much so that it almost appears pastel 

https://www.4legend.com/2019/audi-tt-rs ... neckarsulm


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I think it's the warm temperature lighting at the show that makes it look richer and darker. The lighting on the photos is of a cooler (bluer) temperature making it look washed out in comparison.

FWIW I like both, wouldn't put me off.

Edit to clarify: Same colour in both


----------



## Steve9 (Apr 3, 2019)

Good question. I looked at this recently and came across the paint code LZ6A for Kyalami green but I didn't confirm this with anyone at Audi. However, if you google LZ6A you will find that it is Verde Mantis a Lambo colour. So they are probably different names for the same colour. Audi have done this before - Lambo Blu Caelum released in 2003 became Audi Sepang blue in 2006, both sharing the code LY5Q.

If the above is true then the NY show photos are more accurate, as I have physically seen a BMW M4 custom ordered in Verde Mantis. The forum photos look a bit washed out.

If you want confirmation of the paint code I would drop an email to Audi Exclusive in Neckarsulm [email protected] I've found them very helpful (unlike Audi UK who have been a waste of space) and met up with them when I visited the forum and factory last year.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link, I will drop them a line.

I have had a configuration sitting there for some time with Kyalami Green selected. But I really wanted to see it in the flesh before placing any order. If I do order a new one I would fancy ordering an unusual colour, just baulking at the £2400 to go "Exclusive."

I visited the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt last year and yes everyone there was superb, parking & museum was FREE and they even gave us vouchers for the Café and Audi Shop.


----------



## Steve9 (Apr 3, 2019)

There are quite a few more options on the Audi.de configurator including seats with Iguana green contrast stitching "color tuned to the new paint Kyalamigrün" They do look good at least on the configurator, but at 3,500 Euros don't think they will be common place.

Yea £2500 is a fair bit for exclusive paint but you can have something truly unique of you want, and it's a lot cheaper and easier to do with Audi than with Porsche. I ordered my R8 in a Jaguar colour (in my previous photo) as I didn't really like any of the standard colours at the time and wanted something different. I've probably taken a £40k hit on depreciation in two years, which puts the exclusive premium into perspective. I intend to keep it until I'm no longer able to drive it, so not too bothered about how much it's worth.

I joined the TT forum in the last couple of months as I'd really like a roadster that my wife and I can both drive and enjoy in the summer months (she doesn't like driving the R8). Like you stated in another post, I too am surprised how few TTRS 8S are for sale, I think they are outnumbered by R8s by a 10:1 ratio. I would also prefer the standard 19" wheels which are not that common.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

> Keep it till I'm no longer able to drive it


  That just about sums up what I'm thinking with the RS 8)

I currently have a fair bit saved to comfortably obtain a second hand one but to go ordering a new one I would have to blow almost all my savings, and sell my A5. Pushing to EXCLUSIVE paint would clear me out.

When I was last in Ingolstadt they had an RS5 in the dark green. That car had green stitched leather, it really looked good.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Barmybob said:


> ..... just baulking at the £2400 to go "Exclusive." ...


As did I when I wanted LZ6E (Tiefgruen Pearl) last year.

So pleased I did; I have a unique car that so many people want to talk to me about the colour. Even someone I know who works for Audi always comments 'I just love that car' every time he sees it :lol:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Tiefgruen Pearl is a stunning colour, love it.

I have a number of second hand cars to view this week so might find one I like.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I've been thinking of Kyalami Green, similar to Viper Green, but need to see in the flesh on an RS to be certain about it. Loads of pictures now on the internet of facelift RS in this colour and they all look different. That's if my first choice isn't available, as I'm still pretty sure I'll be going with Porsche Voodoo Blue on my TT RS order later this year or maybe Riviera again, provided... I can get factory approval for an exclusive colour. Right now, I doubt you would get it. Once the things have died down, my guess is you will get factory approval and a little bird told me that the option 20's ze Germans can have, will be available too in the UK. TFFT!


----------



## Steve9 (Apr 3, 2019)

Mark Pred said:


> I'm still pretty sure I'll be going with Porsche Voodoo Blue on my TT RS order later this year or maybe Riviera again, provided... I can get factory approval for an exclusive colour. Right now, I doubt you would get it. Once the things have died down, my guess is you will get factory approval


Mark, what makes you think that you wouldn't currently get approval for an exclusive? My experience with Audi (unlike Porsche) as that you can order any time as long as the colour is or can be approved. Typically it adds a month on to an order, but in reality my R8 delivery came forward three weeks. On the German configurator you can select exclusive colours already on the TTRS. One thing I'd say is that Voodoo blue is not a million miles away from the standard colour Turbo blue. The R8 below is Jaguar French Racing Blue which is almost identical to the Voodoo RS6, and the TT is turbo blue. Sorry don't have turbo and voodoo side by side.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

WHAT HAVE I DONE!

All I did was visit the dealer and enquire about viewing this colour. They called Audi UK, who said that they had no plans to bring one to the UK and that there were none in the UK, or on order. And now.

Audi have removed the colour from the UK configurator :x


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

It's a terrible colour anyway. :wink:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Steve9 (Apr 3, 2019)

Oh dear, Bob. Why am I not surprised....Audi UK really are quite shocking at times. They screwed up my order of a Voodoo blue R8 - told me it didn't pass the paint testing which was complete b0ll0x, but I didn't know that at the time. Only when I got in contact with Audi Exclusive in Neckarsulm did it get sorted out. By that time I had already changed the order to a different blue which passed the testing so I stuck with it. I pointed out some glitches on the configurator about 2 years ago, Audi UK's reply was that maybe I was doing something wrong. I replied that since they if couldn't sort it out I would pick it up with Audi AG. The same day I received a call back from them, and five days later the configurator was fixed.

A bit off the original topic, but can anyone find these wheels on the UK configurator? This is a demo I had for two days - S Line 45 TFSI quattro. Quite a likeable thing, but I found the seating position is a bit high.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Steve9 said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still pretty sure I'll be going with Porsche Voodoo Blue on my TT RS order later this year or maybe Riviera again, provided... I can get factory approval for an exclusive colour. Right now, I doubt you would get it. Once the things have died down, my guess is you will get factory approval
> ...


Yeah, I hear you, but that's based on my own previous experience of trying to order an RS3 in an Exclusive Colour, shortly after the model was launched. Dealer couldn't get approval :?

The options offered in Germany are quite different from UK spec options  Sure, there's ways round it, but it's all hassle and generally, some (not all) Dealers can't be bothered to go the extra mile for you. Many of us don't like the RS tractor wheels, but you still can't option the 20" alternative that the German market gets :x

BTW, Porsche Voodoo Blue is very different from Audi Turbo Blue. I work opposite a main Audi Dealer and they currently have three cars in Turbo Blue on their forecourt (not TT's). It's quite a flat, dull colour and doesn't 'pop' like Voodoo, which is a lot darker and far more vibrant. I've seen a couple of facelift TTS in the Turbo Blue being delivered to the Dealer and they don't look that special to my eyes. But Voodoo&#8230; oh that's special alright. Riviera Blue is another option and given the feedback I get about my car in that colour, is probably one of the most amazing colours you could paint any car in! An RS in Riviera is tempting 8)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Steve9 said:


> A bit off the original topic, but can anyone find these wheels on the UK configurator? This is a demo I had for two days - S Line 45 TFSI quattro. Quite a likeable thing, but I found the seating position is a bit high.


They're not on the configurator. They are on quite a lot of nearly new TTs in various dealerships, all with the same spec including those wheels sent out by Audi as a promotional edition.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Steve9 said:
> 
> 
> > A bit off the original topic, but can anyone find these wheels on the UK configurator? This is a demo I had for two days - S Line 45 TFSI quattro. Quite a likeable thing, but I found the seating position is a bit high.
> ...


I cannot understand the purpose of specing up these vehicles with options that are not available on your own factory orders. The launch models also have the extended leather pack which I cannot find on the configurator as well. Just seems pointless.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure the TT can take this colour successfully. IMO


----------



## Saco (Feb 29, 2016)

I have mk3 TTS in viper green and I get plenty of smiles and thumbs up from pedestrians and car drivers. I used to have whites and reds and the usual colours but fancied something different. Not sure I can go back to 'normal' colours now. When clean it appears to almost glow at night under artificial lighting. The Audi exclusive colours are all fantastic imo.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Barmybob said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE!
> 
> All I did was visit the dealer and enquire about viewing this colour. They called Audi UK, who said that they had no plans to bring one to the UK and that there were none in the UK, or on order. And now.
> 
> Audi have removed the colour from the UK configurator :x


Yeh it was removed from the configurator a few days before you spoke to the dealer, although existing orders will be honoured. I think it was a launch colour they quickly dropped. The SQ2 was launched with Vegas Yellow, but now that's been dropped. The brand is moving in mysterious ways.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Yeh it was removed from the configurator a few days before you spoke to the dealer, although existing orders will be honoured. I think it was a launch colour they quickly dropped. The SQ2 was launched with Vegas Yellow, but now that's been dropped. The brand is moving in mysterious ways.


When I was sat in the showroom it was available but I asked if there were any in that colour in the UK that I could see. The dealer spoke to Audi UK who said there were none in the UK at that time. The very next day the colour was dropped!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

[/img]


Barmybob said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh it was removed from the configurator a few days before you spoke to the dealer, although existing orders will be honoured. I think it was a launch colour they quickly dropped. The SQ2 was launched with Vegas Yellow, but now that's been dropped. The brand is moving in mysterious ways.
> ...


That's unlucky. Here's a snap from the dealership systems.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Ha, 09th of May was the day I was in the dealership! My Son's Birthday.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Not sure what colour is but Yeovil Audi have an exclusive colour green TTRS

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 56144.htm#

Looks rather nice not sure if its Kyalami green though


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

MClaine55 said:


> Not sure what colour is but Yeovil Audi have an exclusive colour green TTRS
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 56144.htm#
> 
> Looks rather nice not sure if its Kyalami green though


Err, that's not a picture of the car they're selling me thinks, as I've seen that very picture in all sorts of guises across the internet. Rather misleading of the Dealer... even if the vehicle they actually have for sale is KY Green. Most of the Dealer spec cars I have seen are either white or nardo. If I can still order a TT RS next year and fingers crossed they do a Plus version by then, it's going to be in the same colour as my current head turner. Worth every penny of the two and half grand IMO.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Fake cars now, well done Audi.

Nearly went for Viper Green but happy with Ara blue. The Riviera blue colour is very smart though and is a great choice.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Err, £63,400. even if it is an exclusive colour [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

